

Show HN: MovieDip - our little project to watch movie trailers - synthetic
http://www.moviedip.com/

======
cleverbaker
This is an excellent site to come to if you'd like to see what movies are
playing but you don't want your movie-going experience to be tainted by
reading critic reviews. When I check out movies to watch, I almost always read
the critic reviews. Some movies are awesome even if the critics don't agree.
If I read a bad review, it'll spoil the experience for me. This site makes me
long for the days when I was a kid and would choose which movies I saw based
on how excited I got after watching a movie review. I suggest emphasizing this
great trait: No reviews, no spoilers, pure theater experience.

------
jack-r-abbit
Site looks clean. But I'm not sure about the random aspect of the trailers.
For one, it doesn't tell me which trailer is playing so I have to wait until I
see enough of the trailer to determine if I've seen it (or the whole movie)
before I can skip it. Other than that, nice work.

~~~
kurtvarner
Our thinking was to emulate the experience of watching previews in the
theaters. You don't know anything about the movie, making it more intriguing.
That's why we chose not to fade in the title until the last 15 seconds of the
trailer.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I can respect that thinking. But one of the beauties of the Internet is having
more control over consumption than in real world situations. I've sat in a
theater many times wishing I had a "skip" button. Not because I hate
trailers... I like them. But I only need to see most of them one time. :)

------
kurtvarner
We built MovieDip over the last few days as a way to easily watch movie
trailers. We have a lot of ideas of what we'd like to continue to build, but
wanted to ship it quick and get some feedback.

What do you guys think?

